# Square



## Miz Jenny (Apr 10, 2013)

Is anyone in Canada using the Square device? Wondering if it will work on my Blackberry. I've lost sales because I don't take credit or debit cards.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 13, 2013)

According to square up.com the apps are currently available for iOS and android devices.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 13, 2013)

Decided to switch from Blackberrys to Samsung Galaxy III, so I'll be able to use my Square. It will be interesting to see how much my sales increase.


----------



## Badger (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck, Miz Jenny!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife booths average 75% of sales on square. Using her square she puts all her items into square beforehand (example: lg hairbow, small hairbow, pony-Os) this way after a show we can pull the stats. This helps her to determine what sells best and what to replace for the next show.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 13, 2013)

Several of my soaper friends who have started taking credit cards said that credit/debit usually makes up about 60% of their sales. However, I may just go with the PayPal swiper because Square doesn't really have any customer service or a phone number to call support.


----------



## coloradoair (Apr 28, 2013)

I would highly recommend that you use PayPal Here rather than Square.  If you look into it, you cannot contact Square customer service at all.  There is no phone number to call them and they never respond to emails.  Actually, let me clarify that.  You may get an email response that shows a case/reference number and says that someone will contact you but they never do.  

We had a customer make a large purchase using 2 different credit cards.  She was present with the cards in hand and they were swiped rather than entered manually.  Her signature was collected each time as well.  Fast forward 5 months and I got notification that the charges were being disputed.  I was also advised that they would be withdrawing the money within 2 days from my account and that they would hold the funds until the dispute was settled.  

I went to my bank to add money to that particular account that very morning at 9am only to find out that they had withdrawn the money prior to sending the email!  I was so angry!  My bank charged me for insufficient funds.  

Anyway, the customer suddenly became impossible to get ahold of and Square was impossible to get ahold of.

About a month passed and I tried numerous times to email Square with no actual response.  I finally left a message for the customer advising that I would press felony charges against her for credit card fraud. Surprise surprise she called the next day full of excuses about how and why the charges were ever disputed in the first place.  

I told her to bring cash for the original purchase and the bank charges.  She actually came and paid!  

Now, fast forward another month and out of the blue, one of the two charges was paid back to me by Square.  No explanation as to why only one came back and the other did not.  Anyway, I called the customer and returned what I was paid to her.  I explained that I only got half back and I would contact her again should the other half be returned to me.  

Months and months have passed and I still have not received the other funds.

I know this is a long story but it does highlight the problems with Square.  They are just not set up to receive any calls and you will never hear from them if you need support regarding a disputed charge.

Paypal Here, on the other hand, has dedicated customer service numbers and a link right from the app for assistance.  The charges are pretty much the same for both providers.  

Another advantage to PayPal is that you immediately have access to your funds seconds after you receive them via PayPal or via a business debit linked to the account.

Dawn


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 29, 2013)

PayPal Here is not yet available in Canada. When it is, I plan to get it
  Square just became available. At some point, I'll use both.


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

When you start taking credit cards, be sure to have some little plackards or something too so the customers don't even have to ask if you take them, once they know you accept them they will "stock up" and that's a good thing!


----------



## new12soap (Apr 29, 2013)

Miz Jenny said:


> PayPal Here is not yet available in Canada. When it is, I plan to get it
> Square just became available. At some point, I'll use both.


 
You may want to double check that, all the info I have seen says paypal is available in the US, Canada, Australia, and Hong Kong.  This thread http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f32/...ell-phones-process-payments-31267/index2.html has a video comparing both.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 29, 2013)

Miz Jenny said:


> PayPal Here is not yet available in Canada. When it is, I plan to get it
> Square just became available. At some point, I'll use both.



It is coming soon  Just hang in there

I would say if they have their transaction rate & fees posted that its only a matter of time, hopefully short, before they release it.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 29, 2013)

new12soap said:


> You may want to double check that, all the info I have seen says paypal is available in the US, Canada, Australia, and Hong Kong.  This thread http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f32/...ell-phones-process-payments-31267/index2.html has a video comparing both.



They can use PayPal, yes, but the PayPal Here swiper for cell phones hasn't been released in Canada just yet. When you go to www.paypal.com/ca/here , it has a place to get notified when available.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh, okay, thanks for the clarification


----------

